# Can cats eat ham?



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The residence where I work offered me half of a cooked ham today. They were going to throw it out, even though they only cooked it yesterday (house rules). I bet it weighs 10 lbs. 

I took it, thinking of my ferals. I experiemented on my house cats and most of them ate the bits I offered them very enthusiastically.

Is it safe to feed cats ham? I was thinking of cutting it up, freezing it and portioning it out. I'm a vegetarian, so this is a chore for me. Ham is gross.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Ham is loaded with salt and nitrites... I wouldn't feed it to cats, even if they were feral. But I suppose if they have water nearby, and there's nothing else to feed them, it's always better than nothing, or fine as a small treat.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Yea, besides salt and nitrites, it probably has flavoring also. But for ferals who otherwise might not have food, I don't see any harm.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Ham is loaded with salt and nitrites... I wouldn't feed it to cats, even if they were feral. But I suppose if they have water nearby, and there's nothing else to feed them, it's always better than nothing, or fine as a small treat.


To add to this...ham also has an acidic level that is not condusive to cat digestion.....much like feeding cows' milk will not kill a cat...it is still not healthy for them.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I would feed it to my own cats very sparingly as a small treat. I don't think it would hurt the ferals for a few meals.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, I will give them just a little bit at a time. 

I was really skeptical because 1) Pigs are not part of a cat's natural diet, except for lions and the other big cats, of course....
and 2) it's obviously loaded with salt and nitrates. So bad stuff.

Why do people eat it, then?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

People are porkivores. They like ham, bacon, sausage, ribs, pork chops..... :grin:


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> Why do people eat it, then?


That question could easily be asked for about 90% of what most people consume.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies; I appreciate your sense of humor.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Greenport ferals said:


> Why do people eat it, then?


Same reason why they feed their cats poor food, ignorance and/or they don't care. Plus people like what tastes good, not what is good for them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I must be ignorant and/or not care about MowMOw 'cause I let him have some bits of ham when I'm eating it.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I must be ignorant and/or not care about MowMOw 'cause I let him have some bits of ham when I'm eating it.


Mehhh....on occassion I have a piece of cake or a carton of ice cream....to me...in my opinion..there is a difference in a treat now and then and a steady diet of not so good foods....it is all in how often the treat is given.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

My first cat, Onyx, used to get ham and other types of lunch meat on a regular basis. This was 15-25 years ago and before I was really aware of what was in these types of foods. 

She died at age 10 of an intestinal tumor. Knowing what I do now, I can't help but think that her diet played a key part in her early demise. So these days, lunch meat or bacon is like a few times a year treat for my critters.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I must be ig'nant too cuz Sinatra and Nutmeg always get some ham when I bring home Subway!!!

I'm not as bad as Marie, though.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Here are my thoughts on the subject. 
These are ferals and not house cats. Whatever kind person feeds them, they aren't getting the top brand most expensive diet. Does ham compare to EVO? nooooo. Is ham better then some generic brand or purina cat chow which is mostly corn and soy? I would think so. It is a protein they can digest easier then plant based. On a feral who is a bit too skinny it might help fatten them up a bit. I don't think 1 ham is going to kill/hurt a colony of ferals. I am sure it is better then what they eat digging through garbage or find scavenging.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Honestly, I agree with Praline. While it's not IDEAL to feed them the ham it's not like it's going to be an ongoing lifetime food source. It's one ham that will be a nice treat for them, imo.

I say cut it up OR just toss the hambone out there (if there are a lot of them) and watch them go bonkers. Perhaps if you cut the meat off the bone you can simmer that bone for an afternoon and freeze the broth for them for next winter. A nice nourishing warm broth to pour over their food to warm up their bellies.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

My Buddy loves boiled ham and gets it as a treat every now and then but then again he thinks he is a person and actually sits at the table at dinner time (of course not when there is company).


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it's way too salty & not terribly digestible. So as treat OK, but not a whole meal.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

*Dispatching the ham*

My Mom offered to help me with the ham. She knew I was out of my element. 

She cut it up into chunks and I whirred it up in her food processor. Then we put the results into individual baggies that I brought home and put in the freezer. I can give them to the cats a little at a time. 

My Mom is pretty funny. While she was cutting the meat she put a few pieces in her mouth and said, "Mm, good." She kept enough for a sandwich for lunch and dumped the ham bone in a pot to make soup. 

So everyone benefited.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I feed ham too, as treats of course. It's one of the only foods Evie can eat without getting a sore tummy!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I must be ignorant and/or not care about MowMOw 'cause I let him have some bits of ham when I'm eating it.





Sinatra-Butters said:


> I must be ig'nant too cuz Sinatra and Nutmeg always get some ham when I bring home Subway!!!
> 
> I'm not as bad as Marie, though.


Uh... I meant as their ENTIRE diet, not treats...


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

It's after the fact, but I just read this thread - I wouldn't have fed the ham to my cats even as a treat. 

I would, however, have carved out enough for a massive ham and mayo sandwich, then cut that puppy up into sandwich-sized portions and frozen 'em for future sandwiches. :kittyturn

AC


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

The OP is a vegetarian


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, but my Mom agreed with AC.


----------

